

How we got Fast Company to publish our launch story - dhinckley
http://attentiv.com/attentiv-launch-story/

======
jayshahtx
I worked for a very early stage startup that ended up getting press from WSJ,
TechCrunch, etc but I had no visibility into the process. Can someone who has
received similar press comment on how they managed it? Is it similar to OP's
article or did you have connections?

------
bruceb
Anyone suggest the best place to find a comprehensive list of online
publications with both traffic numbers, demographic info, and general subject
matter covered?

~~~
hammock
Cision is the gold standard for this...it's the leading PR/communications
media database that lets you search by contact name, location, beat,
publication title, etc. Alternatives include Vocus and Meltwater

~~~
spb
Vocus appears to be a subsidiary of Cision.

------
neurotech1
Christina Farr (KQED, former VentureBeat journalist) gave a talk on how to get
good press coverage.

The main takeaway is to find someone at Venture Beat (or Fast Company, WSJ
etc.) who is interested in the that industry. Her main focus is Health, and
she would be significantly more likely to respond to a personally written
email on a Health startup. Also, don't send out mass email blasts to
journalists.

~~~
spb
Do you have a link to said talk?

------
rdlecler1
Here are some of our coverage number (aggregate)

TechCrunch (Mentioned in title): 425 TechCrunch (Contributor Piece): 442 CNBC
(Quoted/Interviewed): 65 Matter Mark: 35 Entrepreneur (Mentioned): 130 Forbes
(Featured): 160

------
ckdarby
I figured the company would get more traffic by someone as large as Fast
Company. Looking at the metrics included from OP it looks like it was less
than the front page of Hacker News.

